# Completion of MoonShell2



## Eon-Rider (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello! Long time no see. I had not been contacting during half a year. Sorry.
> 
> Well, I completed the MoonShell2 project. All the specifications were decided, and I want to ask for the last cooperation.
> I am requesting the translation. Please give mail to "[email protected]".
> ...



Moonlight has announced that MoonShell2 has come to an end and he's looking for translations. "MoonShell Ver2.10 beta for translation package" is available.

Source

UPDATE: beta 2 is now available.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope he continues more projects,it's sad to see the end of MS2


----------



## granville (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe he'll make a moonshell 3 now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2010)

what is this MoonShell2


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 8, 2010)

MoonShell2 is the sequel to MoonShell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No it's an application for DS where you can play music or videos.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool, I'll translate it


----------



## hdofu (Jan 8, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> what is this MoonShell2



It's the successor to moonshell created by the programmer moonlight... basically its a media manager for flash cards, version 2 being based heavily on the design for sakura (which he apparently got stiffed on paymentwise by g6/m3)


----------



## scrtmstr (Jan 8, 2010)

is he going to stop moonshell all together or is he going to continue with moonshell3?


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 8, 2010)

I ask Supercarte to do the french one.

Thanks for the heads up Eon-rider.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 9, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> is he going to stop moonshell all together or is he going to continue with moonshell3?


We don't know for sure. Just wait till he posts more info


----------



## ashxu (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe he can program a dpg conversion program that doesn't fuck up 40% of the time.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 9, 2010)

What the hell are you talking about?

dpgtools works great all the time. dpgtools is only a gui for mencoder and friends anyways.

@ashxu - Are you JPH? Your avatar reminds me of him


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 9, 2010)

Moonshell 2.10 beta2 is out for translation. Available on filetrip.




change log :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Difference point of beta.2 from beta.1.
> 
> Target file '/moonshl2/language/messages.000'.
> Changed. ACS_Help4=The playback might jump if you play
> ...


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 9, 2010)

It's all over.


----------



## Yukito (Jan 9, 2010)

It's over for now, he might come back when we'll have linkers that fully take advantage of the DSi hardware and make Moonshell3.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 10, 2010)

Onwards to Moonshell3!


----------



## supercarte (Jan 10, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I ask Supercarte to do the french one.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Eon-rider.


The French version is a work in progress !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it will be ready for next week ...


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 10, 2010)

We were expecting you supercarte. I tell Moonlight you are working on it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 10, 2010)

it is moonshell 1 tht was found on all flashcarts (notably r4 mid button) and also DSOrganize (the most important homebrew application for the DS)


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems that moonlight has forgotten something in beta 2.
Moonshell 2.10 beta 3 is out for translation :  Available on filetrip (thanks zshckfle)

Change log :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Difference point of beta.3 from beta.2.
> 
> Target file '/moonshl2/language/messages.000'.
> Added. TV_SelEnc_Title=Please choose the text encoding type.
> ...


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 14, 2010)

There is 2 languages that are for now pending. No one to help ?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> messages.006 | NL / Nederlands/Dutch | Doesn't have communications.
> messages.008 | ARA / Arabic       | Doesn't have communications.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll just wait for Moonshell 2 final.  I don't use it that much anyway.  Tired of messing around and updating beta builds all the time.  I don't even know what version I'm currently running (2.06....I think), but it played the vids I have on there just fine (which is all I've ever used it for anyway), so who cares.

Sorry if that sounds kinda cold, but it's how I feel on the matter.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2010)

Can it display hidden folders yet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was hoping it'd show up in one of these updates.


----------



## Gore (Jan 14, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> dpgtools works great all the time. dpgtools is only a gui for mencoder and friends anyways.
> 
> @ashxu - Are you JPH? Your avatar reminds me of him


why would he be jp? and it's not like jp made the avatar, it's from hotel dusk

fgg is rigth about the dpgtools thing though


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> messages.006 NL / Nederlands/Dutch Negotiation now.
> messages.008 ARA / Arabic Negotiation now.



Thanks guys !


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 26, 2010)

Moonlight will release another update for translators, normally tomorrow. 
So it will be Moonshell 2.10 Beta4 for Translation.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 27, 2010)

Well ... seems that i was wrong about the version but not about the release date.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, moonlight as released the "MoonShell Ver2.10 beta.9 for translation package" : Available on filetrip

Please translators, update your language files. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 4, 2010)

Moonshell 2.10 final beta is out.  Available on filetrip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is what we can read on Moonlight's website :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ?????????????????????????????????????????????
> EXE??ZIP??????????????????????????????EXE?????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????? setup.exe ?????????????????
> 
> ...







Not sure to understand but if he stop moonshell dev, i wish to thanks him for all this great adventure.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope flashcarts don't start ripping off MS2 for their firmware without permission.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> I hope flashcarts don't start ripping off MS2 for their firmware without permission.


Reminisces about Sakura...


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 12, 2010)

Moonshell 2.10 final beta 2 is out. 
Moonlight has fixed the critical bug that corrupt 16GB microSD. It's strongly recommanded to use this beta 2.

Available on filetrip.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 12, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Moonshell 2.10 final beta 2 is out.
> Moonlight has fixed the critical bug that corrupt 16GB microSD. It's strongly recommanded to use this beta 2.
> 
> Available on filetrip.


Eh an .exe file?


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, as usual. But you can grab the bigger 7zip file on his website if you prefer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 16, 2010)

Moonshell 2.10 Stable is finally out. 

Available on filetrip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source


----------

